# Parliamo di Cartoni Animati



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?

Secondo me il migliore di tutti è questo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7n_iFUN6xp8

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?
> 
> Secondo me il migliore di tutti è questo
> 
> ...


non ho dubbi...Il Grande Mazinga, Pollon e Lady oscar


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> non ho dubbi...Il Grande Mazinga, Pollon e Lady oscar


Se il tuo preferito è il Grande Mazinga..emozionati con questo


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7AZQLXi9lu8

Buscopann


----------



## Old Actarus (8 Novembre 2007)

Atlas Ufo Robot..... Goldrake....alabarda spaziale!!!


OVVIO


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se il tuo preferito è il Grande Mazinga..emozionati con questo
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=7AZQLXi9lu8
> ...




























bello il generale nero.................Il marescialllo che venne dopo non mi piaceva...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Pollon me piaceva anche a me 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aFFg-QXe5X0

Eppoi..questo chi se lo ricorda? La sigla è un capolavoro..sentite che mixage all'inizio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=bTbs3AaNaME

Buscopann


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Novembre 2007)

*Scusate, ma ne ho alcuni*

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAY8P-eGFo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TFMZIwznUW8

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=4xBMmd-IqXU

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=iPMVfSfyAQI


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bello il generale nero.................Il marescialllo che venne dopo non mi piaceva...


Ma dopo il Generale Nero non c'era la Marchesa Janus?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Non vedo i video da questo pc, mannaggia... ve beh domani. Il mio preferito in assoluto, Lupo de Lupis ... eh lo so non se lo ricorderà nessuno. Un lupo buono e gentile.

ps Ale per favore NON ridere...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=rZAY8P-eGFo
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TFMZIwznUW8
> 
> ...


 
Minchiaaaaaaa..Giggggggi la Trottola! come ho fatto a dimenticarlo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma dopo il Generale Nero non c'era la Marchesa Janus?
> 
> Buscopann


si, il generale nero e IL DUCA GORGON muoiono nella stessa puntata e vengono sostutiti dal marescialoo delle tenebre e la marchesa janus.


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non vedo i video da questo pc, mannaggia... ve beh domani. Il mio preferito in assoluto, Lupo de Lupis ... eh lo so non se lo ricorderà nessuno. Un lupo buono e gentile.
> 
> ps Ale per favore NON ridere...


nono non rido anche a me piaceva Lupo De Lupis, il lupo tanto buonino...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Novembre 2007)

*E' vero....*



Buscopann ha detto:


> Pollon me piaceva anche a me
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aFFg-QXe5X0
> 
> ...


 
anche Pollon era una figata di cartone animato! Demetan...non lo ricordavo più...grassie Buscopann!
Air


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, il generale nero e IL DUCA GORGON muoiono nella stessa puntata e vengono sostutiti dal marescialoo delle tenebre e la marchesa janus.


Dopo ci posto l'ultima puntata. quella in cui interviene in aiuto anche Mazinga Z. Ora vado a mangiare.
A proposito..ACTARUS...ma tu lo sai che Alcor in goldrake sarebbe Ryu che guida il Mazinga Z? in effetti Mazinga in Italia è uscito prima di Mazinga Z, ma in realtà sarebbe successivo.
Nel Grande Mazinga Ryu va in America per studiare gli UFO (la base spaziale del dottor Procton dove si svoglie Goldrake) e viene sostituito da un robot molto più potente, il Grande Mazinga appunto..
Che intrecci..sembra Beautiful  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> anche Pollon era una figata di cartone animato! Demetan...non lo ricordavo più...grassie Buscopann!
> Air


Ranatan...non Demetan  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Gaiking........bello............


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ranatan...non Demetan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche io ricordo che si chiamasse demetan.....ranatan non era la fidanzata o amica?


----------



## Old Actarus (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo ci posto l'ultima puntata. quella in cui interviene in aiuto anche Mazinga Z. Ora vado a mangiare.
> A proposito..ACTARUS...ma tu lo sai che Alcor in goldrake sarebbe Ryu che guida il Mazinga Z? in effetti Mazinga in Italia è uscito prima di Mazinga Z, ma in realtà sarebbe successivo.
> Nel Grande Mazinga Ryu va in America per studiare gli UFO (la base spaziale del dottor Procton dove si svoglie Goldrake) e viene sostituito da un robot molto più potente, il Grande Mazinga appunto..
> Che intrecci..sembra Beautiful
> ...


 

confermo.
Alcor era geloso di Goldrake..... e poi sai....io Actarus ero molto più figo.


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> confermo.
> Alcor era geloso di Goldrake..... e poi sai....io Actarus ero molto più figo.


non ti offendere ma goldrake aveva i disegni più semplici e meno belli...a me piaceva solo il tipo con la donna nella testa...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non vedo i video da questo pc, mannaggia... ve beh domani. Il mio preferito in assoluto, Lupo de Lupis ... eh lo so non se lo ricorderà nessuno. Un lupo buono e gentile.
> 
> ps Ale per favore NON ridere...



Come no...il lupo tanto buonino.


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non vedo i video da questo pc, mannaggia... ve beh domani. Il mio preferito in assoluto, Lupo de Lupis ... eh lo so non se lo ricorderà nessuno. Un lupo buono e gentile.
> 
> ps Ale per favore NON ridere...


 
Stai scherzando? Lupo de Lupis ... il lupo buonino ...era mitico.....!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anche io ricordo che si chiamasse demetan.....ranatan non era la fidanzata o amica?


Il titolo originale è Ranatan e la Banda dei Ranocchi.
Sul fatto che Demetan poi fosse il maschio e Ranatan la femmina potreste avere ragione. Vado poi a fare una ricerca su ilregnodelleanime.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Per rimanere in tema (poi vado a magnà sul serio)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=B1xHUr5Ynf8

un capolavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Novembre 2007)

*Supergulp!*

Ma ve li ricordate Alan Ford e il gruppo TNT?


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma ve li ricordate Alan Ford e il gruppo TNT?


Altro mito!!! Era un appuntamento imperdibile... ah che bei ricordi...


----------



## Bruja (8 Novembre 2007)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma ve li ricordate Alan Ford e il gruppo TNT?


 

Fantastici!!!!!!!!!!!


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hYpSqp5x7_s

Bruja


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?
> 
> Secondo me il migliore di tutti è questo
> 
> ...


lady oscar, pollon, lulù l'angelo dei fiori, cybernella, jenny la tennista


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

chi si ricorda il programma "lo scaCCIAPENSIERI" CHE FACEVANO CIRCA 25/30 ANNI FA SULLA televisione svizzera mi sembra il sabato sera prima dei telegiornali?
e "fumetti in tv" dove appunto facevano alan ford?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (8 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma ve li ricordate Alan Ford e il gruppo TNT?



Favolosi....Bob Rock mi faceva morire.


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> chi si ricorda il programma "lo scaCCIAPENSIERI" CHE FACEVANO CIRCA 25/30 ANNI FA SULLA televisione svizzera mi sembra il sabato sera prima dei telegiornali?
> e "fumetti in tv" dove appunto facevano alan ford?


Fai 30 eh... IO IO IO IO IO!!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Fantastici!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=hYpSqp5x7_s
> ...


 
Wow! erano "_decenni_" (ehm) che non ascoltavo questa sigla! Memorabile!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Novembre 2007)

Paul e Nina, Ken il Guerriero, Tiger man ( le risate che mi facevo quando facevano vedere La tana delle tigri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   , Rancy la Strega


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Fai 30 eh... IO IO IO IO IO!!!!!


aspettavo con ansia il sabato per verdere i cartoni animati con mio padre....era un bambinone anche lui...che risate!!!


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> aspettavo con ansia il sabato per verdere i cartoni animati con mio padre....era un bambinone anche lui...che risate!!!


Bel ricordo Ale... Anch'io aspettavo con ansia il sabato. Mio padre si commuoveva quando guardava Remy... sentimentale come me...

E invece non sopportavo Candy Candy, stucchevole.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bel ricordo Ale... Anch'io aspettavo con ansia il sabato. Mio padre si commuoveva quando guardava Remy... sentimentale come me...
> 
> E invece non sopportavo Candy Candy, stucchevole.


candy candy no vi prego....anche se terence era un gran figo.....


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bel ricordo Ale... Anch'io aspettavo con ansia il sabato. Mio padre si commuoveva quando guardava Remy... sentimentale come me...
> 
> E invece non sopportavo Candy Candy, stucchevole.


scusa ma anche remy era stucchevole.....io e mio padre ridevamo (e qualche volta è capitato tra me e mia figlia) fino alle lacrime con will coyote.........


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Novembre 2007)

E ve lo ricordate _dolce Remi?_

che sfigato pazzesco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per riprendersi da una di quelle puntate bisognava farsi una flebo di nutella..  

	
	
		
		
	


	







ps: alex, abbiamo scritto in contemporanea!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E ve lo ricordate _dolce Remi?_
> 
> che sfigato pazzesco
> 
> ...


già...e la scimmietta che rideva sempre non l'avresti bruciata? scusate ma io si.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













OT: vulvia è da un pò che te lo volevo scrivere....solo che vedo il tuo avatar mi viene da ridere.  "su .... channel"


----------



## Old Vulvia (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> OT: vulvia è da un pò che te lo volevo scrivere....solo che vedo il tuo avatar mi viene da ridere. "su .... channel"


Grazie del complimento.. anche tu non sei niente male, con quel sorriso aperto e quel bel pancino.. angioletto de _panza_, angioletto de _sostanza_..


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> ....anche se terence era un gran figo.....


Su terence concordo. Proprio bellino... e di classe!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Ragazzi, il mio mito è Georgie, se la faceva coi fratelli (finti) e pure con quel figo di come si chiama lui...Laurence mi pare!!!
E scusate, ma Remy era troppo sfigato, dove arrivava lui capitava sempre qualcosa di tragico!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Grazie del complimento.. anche tu non sei niente male, con quel sorriso aperto e quel bel pancino.. *angioletto de panza, angioletto de sostanza..*


su philosophy channel...........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non vedo i video da questo pc, mannaggia... ve beh domani. Il mio preferito in assoluto, Lupo de Lupis ... eh lo so non se lo ricorderà nessuno. Un lupo buono e gentile.
> 
> ps Ale per favore NON ridere...








...e Magilla Gorilla!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Su terence concordo. Proprio bellino... e di classe!


e diciamolo pure...candy era un cesso!


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Altro che Dolce Remy..in quanto a sfiga questa non la batteva nessuno

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uIh43cLlB4U

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma anche remy era stucchevole.....io e mio padre ridevamo (e qualche volta è capitato tra me e mia figlia) fino alle lacrime con* will coyote*.........


Mi sono comprata anche le pantofole!!!!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Altro che Dolce Remy..in quanto a sfiga questa non la batteva nessuno
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uIh43cLlB4U
> 
> Buscopann


ti giuro su quello che ho di più caro che stavo pensando a questo già primas di aprire il link......ma rispetto a remy non era poi così stucchevole


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sono comprata anche le pantofole!!!!


con su scritto acme?


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma anche remy era stucchevole.....io e mio padre ridevamo (e qualche volta è capitato tra me e mia figlia) fino alle lacrime con will coyote.........


Il mito è GATTO SILVESTROOOOO!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

*...*

Dei miei tempi solo Cenerentola.
Poi ...I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco, Galaxyexpress, La Sirenetta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e ...sono l'unica adulta che ha pianto per Pocahontas


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e diciamolo pure...candy era un cesso!













































Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Altro che Dolce Remy..in quanto a sfiga questa non la batteva nessuno
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=uIh43cLlB4U
> 
> Buscopann


No no, come ho già scritto sopra, Remy era troppo sfigato e portava pure sfiga!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei miei tempi solo Cenerentola.
> Poi ...I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco, Galaxyexpress, La Sirenetta
> 
> 
> ...


vero! i cavalieri..........bellissima la battaglia alle dodici case...mitica!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dei miei tempi solo Cenerentola.
> Poi ...I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco, Galaxyexpress, La Sirenetta
> 
> 
> ...


QUIZ su GALAXY EXPRESS:

Chi fa la comparsa in una celebre puntata?

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, come ho già scritto sopra, Remy era troppo sfigato e portava pure sfiga!


GIà...SGRATT SGRATT SGRATT
ciao giusy...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No no, come ho già scritto sopra, Remy era troppo sfigato e portava pure sfiga!


Peline non la batte nessuno...gira tutto il cartone alla ricerca del nonno..sua mamma muore di peste. Per andare avanti vende il carrozzone con l'asino Palicare.
alla fine trova il nonno..e il nonno muore...se questa è non è sfiga  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, il mio mito è Georgie, se la faceva coi fratelli (finti) e pure con quel figo di come si chiama lui...Laurence mi pare!!!
> E scusate, ma Remy era troppo sfigato, dove arrivava lui capitava sempre qualcosa di tragico!


 
fatto spese giusy? che hai comprato.......????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> QUIZ su GALAXY EXPRESS:
> 
> Chi fa la comparsa in una celebre puntata?
> 
> Buscopann












  non mi ricordo...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non mi ricordo...


CAPITAN HARLOCK  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> CAPITAN HARLOCK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si però non vale...lo stavo scrivendo (i quiz mi piacciono)..anche se i 2 cartoni in questione non mi piacciono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

Galaxy mi sembrava piuttosto brutto come disegno, ma era un viaggio onirico/psicoanalitico interessante ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si però non vale...lo stavo scrivendo (i quiz mi piacciono)..anche se i 2 cartoni in questione non mi piacciono


Capitan Harlock come storia non è eccezionale..ma i disegni sono da Oscar. Per l'età che ha è ancora oggi uno di quelli coi disegni più sofisticati

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Galaxy mi sembrava piuttosto brutto come disegno, ma era un viaggio onirico/psicoanalitico interessante ...


persa non voglio sapere quanti anni hai, ma io ero poco più che un ragazzino e come me forse altri...chi pensava al viaggio? o perlomeno a quei tipi di viaggi......


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si però non vale...lo stavo scrivendo (i quiz mi piacciono)..anche se i 2 cartoni in questione non mi piacciono


Dai..allora ti faccio un altro quiz.
Come si Chiama il Leone di Daltanious?


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Ciao Alex, ciao ragazze!!!!
Ho svaligiato due negozi!!!!
Allora: due tute per poter iniziare yoga lunedì, con annesse t-shirt;
un paio di pantaloni neri vita bassa;
due maglioni neri lunghi da indossare con cinturoni (mi sò fissata quest'anno!!!! mi piacciono tanto), uno nero MOOOOOOOOOOLTO  scollato ed uno panna;
un taileur giacca corta e stretta e pantaloni neri con camicia bianca;
completino sexy rosa antico, carinissimo!
Volevo comprare un trench doppiopetto rosso fantastico, ma ho tremila cappotti, tra cui 2 Moncler dell'anno scorso pagati un botto e bellissimi, usati pochissimo, sarebbe stato proprio uno schiaffo alla povertà!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> persa non voglio sapere quanti anni hai, ma io ero poco più che un ragazzino e come me forse altri...chi pensava al viaggio? o perlomeno a quei tipi di viaggi......


56 ...li vedevo con mia figlia!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Capitan Harlock come storia non è eccezionale..ma i disegni sono da Oscar. Per l'età che ha è ancora oggi uno di quelli coi disegni più sofisticati
> 
> Buscopann


de gustibus busco.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e c'hai anche ragione non dico di no ma non mi attiravano nemmeno i disegni e nemmeno adesso....meglio Daitarn III come disegni............


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 56 ...li vedevo con mia figlia!


ambeh! ti credo allora...........


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Alex, ciao ragazze!!!!
> Ho svaligiato due negozi!!!!
> Allora: due tute per poter iniziare yoga lunedì, con annesse t-shirt;
> un paio di pantaloni neri vita bassa;
> ...


E poi scioperano per gli aumenti!


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

Poi c'è il cartone animato filosofico-realista. L'unico Robot che aveva i colpi contati (30 se non ricordo male). quando li finiva erano cavolacci suoi e battere in ritirata!
L'unico poi dove non c'è una netta divisione tra buoni e cattivi..Insomma...la rappresentazione della guerra.
Talmente sofisticato che infatti in Italia non ha fatto successo. Al punto che non sono neanche stati pagati i diritti..E così non è mai stato riproposto e tutto il materiale che si trova in Italia è materiale pirata.
Vai Alex...chi è costui?

Buscopann


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ciao Alex, ciao ragazze!!!!
> Ho svaligiato due negozi!!!!
> Allora: due tute per poter iniziare yoga lunedì, con annesse t-shirt;
> un paio di pantaloni neri vita bassa;
> ...


che begli acquisti, soprattutto il tailleur....se è nero prova ad abbinarci una camicia blu elettrico invece della solita bianca oppure verde scuro.....tipo quelle di seta di naracamicia


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Poi c'è il cartone animato filosofico-realista. L'unico Robot che aveva i colpi contati (30 se non ricordo male). quando li finiva erano cavolacci suoi e battere in ritirata!
> L'unico poi dove non c'è una netta divisione tra buoni e cattivi..Insomma...la rappresentazione della guerra.
> Talmente sofisticato che infatti in Italia non ha fatto successo. Al punto che non sono neanche stati pagati i diritti..E così non è mai stato riproposto e tutto il materiale che si trova in Italia è materiale pirata.
> Vai Alex...chi è costui?
> ...


questa non la so proprio...l'altra non mi viene in mente.....


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> questa non la so proprio...l'altra non mi viene in mente.....


Il Leone è Beralios.

Per il robot invece

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=N-3XP7mND44

Buscopann


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E poi scioperano per gli aumenti!


Infatti niente sciopero domani per me!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> che begli acquisti, soprattutto il tailleur....se è nero prova ad abbinarci una camicia blu elettrico invece della solita bianca oppure verde scuro.....tipo quelle di seta di naracamicia


Mmmmmmmmmmmm.... se pò fà....


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

busco come si chiamano i 4 aiutanti di Aran Banjo in Daitarn III?


----------



## Old Buscopann (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> busco come si chiamano i 4 aiutanti di Aran Banjo in Daitarn III?


Allora Beauty (la bionda), Reika (la castana), Toppie (il bambino) e Garrison (il maggiordomo..un vero mito. C'è una puntata in cui comanda lui il Daitarn III, mentre gli altri 3 assistono al combattimento mangiando come fossero al cinema  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Allora Beauty (la bionda), Reika (la castana), Toppie (il bambino) e Garrison (il maggiordomo..un vero mito. C'è una puntata in cui comanda lui il Daitarn III, mentre gli altri 3 assistono al combattimento mangiando come fossero al cinema
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sisi me la ricordo.....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Mi sento tanto tanto ignorante in materia...


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

Alex.... Non mi pensi proprio stasera...


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex.... Non mi pensi proprio stasera...


scusa vado e vengo da altre parti.....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa vado e vengo da altre parti.....


Ok....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vado a nanna... Sono stanca morta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













  a tutti!


----------



## @lex (8 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ok....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notte giusy...
a domani....


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sento tanto tanto ignorante in materia...


Beata ignoranza (in questo caso eh!!) ...mi associo ma non mi dispiaccio manco per nulla!!


----------



## @lex (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beata ignoranza (in questo caso eh!!) ...mi associo ma non mi dispiaccio manco per nulla!!


e invece dovresti proprio...................


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?
> 
> 
> Sicuramente senza dubbio Lady Oscar!!!
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Pollon me piaceva anche a me
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=aFFg-QXe5X0
> 
> ...


 
Si che me lo ricordo!!!Era bellissimo!!!


----------



## Old fun (9 Novembre 2007)

*il mio preferito*

lupin III, mi faceva impazzire e per la verità mi piace ancora oggi.....ho pure gli adesivi dei personaggi (ma non ditelo a nessuno)........


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2007)

*ma...*

..... qualcuno si ricorda Cattivik??? E Enrico la talpa, Cesira e tutto il pollaio?
Uno spasso!!!
Bruja


p.s. Tanto per anticipare il clima natalizio...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=OW_sSEMib5s


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> ..... qualcuno si ricorda Cattivik??? E Enrico la talpa, Cesira e tutto il pollaio?
> Uno spasso!!!
> Bruja
> 
> ...


Io mi ricordo!!!! Bellissimi!!!!!


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

SUPERGULP !!! FUMETTI IN TV.
Il mio preferito era Alan Ford.
IL grande Magnus è stato il miglior disegnatore di tutti i tempi, secondo me.
Ed imitandolo ho perfezionato molto le mie capacità di disegnatore.
Ancora oggi chi vede un mio volto disegnato se ne accorge....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

Qualcuno ricorda Nick Carter ed il suo acerrimo nemico il barone Stanislao             Moulinski  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Qualcuno ricorda Nick Carter ed il suo acerrimo nemico il barone Stanislao Moulinski
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ebbene sì, maledetto Frabrizio56....


----------



## Old debby (9 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?
> 
> Secondo me il migliore di tutti è questo
> 
> ...


Daitarn III (è anche la suoneria del mio cellulare!); Lady Oscar e Goldrake


----------



## MK (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Qualcuno ricorda Nick Carter ed il suo acerrimo nemico il barone Stanislao             Moulinski
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io mi ricordo!!!!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Ebbene sì, maledetto Frabrizio56....


 
  Mi hai scoperto ancora una volta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















  Piccola confessione.....compro tutti i mesi TEX .....alla mia età


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

Azzzz mi salta la connessione di continuo anche voi avete problemi?


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Mi hai scoperto ancora una volta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io non più, purtroppo... Ma è solo perchè con la fuoriuscita (e poi la morte) di Magnus è morto anche Alan Ford, per me. SE resuscitasse e riprendesse a disegnare farei la coda all'edicola, se necessario.....

Comunque TEX era stupendo. Io adoravo gli episodi con El Morisco....


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Azzzz mi salta la connessione di continuo anche voi avete problemi?


si capita anche a me!

buongiorno Fabri!!!Allora dicevamo...le puntarelle alla romana..


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> si capita anche a me!
> 
> buongiorno Fabri!!!Allora dicevamo...le puntarelle alla romana..


Cavolo, le puntarelle  pure conosci  complimenti.....piccola  domanda  conosci  gli  agretti ?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Io non più, purtroppo... Ma è solo perchè con la fuoriuscita (e poi la morte) di Magnus è morto anche Alan Ford, per me. SE resuscitasse e riprendesse a disegnare farei la coda all'edicola, se necessario.....
> 
> Comunque TEX era stupendo. Io adoravo gli episodi con El Morisco....


Anche io.....e Mefisto?


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Cavolo, le puntarelle pure conosci complimenti.....piccola domanda conosci gli agretti ?


intendi i pescioletti piccolini deliziosi marinati ?


----------



## JDM (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Anche io.....e Mefisto?


Mefisto padre era tutta un'altra pasta, però.... Mefisto figlio a volte era patetico e scontato. A volte pure ridicolo....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> intendi i pescioletti piccolini deliziosi marinati ?



No Dere è una verdura detta anche barba di frate, per farti capire, hai presente gli aghi di pino ? sono molto simili. Qui sono praticamente sconosciuti, pensa che un giorno mia moglie al supermercato li stava acquistando ed una signora vicino a lei le ha chiesto " ma che fa mangia gli aghi di pino "?


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

JDM ha detto:


> Mefisto padre era tutta un'altra pasta, però.... Mefisto figlio a volte era patetico e scontato. A volte pure ridicolo....



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, Yama certe volte era proprio imbranato.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> No Dere è una verdura detta anche barba di frate, per farti capire, hai presente gli aghi di pino ? sono molto simili. Qui sono praticamente sconosciuti, pensa che un giorno mia moglie al supermercato li stava acquistando ed una signora vicino a lei le ha chiesto " ma che fa mangia gli aghi di pino "?


 
mmm...no allora no..mai visti e mai mangiati!


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Novembre 2007)

io mi ero innamorata di Denver, il dinosauro...


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> mmm...no allora no..mai visti e mai mangiati!


Infatti è una verdura poco conosciuta, si chiamano agretti proprio per il loro sapore leggermente acidulo, a noi piacciono molto solo che essendo così poco conosciuti si trovano raramente e quando li trovi....costano più del prosciutto di parma o di san daniele.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (9 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mi ero innamorata di Denver, il dinosauro...



 Oddio Anna mi metti in crisi, sai che non lo ricordo ?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

*Non dite nulla di..*

... jacovitti con coccobill!??

Per me davvero un grande!!


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Infatti è una verdura poco conosciuta, si chiamano agretti proprio per il loro sapore leggermente acidulo, a noi piacciono molto solo che essendo così poco conosciuti si trovano raramente e quando li trovi....costano più del prosciutto di parma o di san daniele.


ammazza!!!


----------



## Iris (9 Novembre 2007)

Io adoro Lady Oscar...un cult...soprattutto le scene d'amore!!!
Ve le ricordate? Quando Lady Oscar rimane nuda fra gli alberi?


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io adoro Lady Oscar...un cult...soprattutto le scene d'amore!!!
> Ve le ricordate? Quando Lady Oscar rimane nuda fra gli alberi?


ladyoscar è stato definito il più bel cartoon di tutti i tempi.


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io adoro Lady Oscar...un cult...soprattutto le scene d'amore!!!
> Ve le ricordate? Quando Lady Oscar rimane nuda fra gli alberi?


e quando lui le scopre il seno????e lei arrossisce ......


----------



## Iris (9 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*

Io sono d'accordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tra quelli giapponesi naturalmente...


----------



## Iris (9 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> e quando lui le scopre il seno????e lei arrossisce ......


No.:Le strappa la camicetta!!!Si..però vi ricordate che le tette non le aveva?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No.:Le strappa la camicetta!!!Si..però vi ricordate che le tette non le aveva?


Beh...da unA che si chiama OSCAR...che t'aspetti?!?!?


----------



## Old Buscopann (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No.:Le strappa la camicetta!!!Si..però vi ricordate che le tette non le aveva?


E' in spagnolo..appena la trovo in italiano la posto

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uKzrC-wfhC4

Buscopann


----------



## dererumnatura (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No.:Le strappa la camicetta!!!Si..però vi ricordate che le tette non le aveva?


bè..mica potevano davvero disegnarle per bene...era pur sempre un cartone per bambini!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E' in spagnolo..appena la trovo in italiano la posto
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uKzrC-wfhC4
> 
> Buscopann


Quanti ricordi....


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ... jacovitti con coccobill!??
> 
> Per me davvero un grande!!


e asterix e obelix dove li lasci?


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> e asterix e obelix dove li lasci?


----------



## Bruja (9 Novembre 2007)

*E......*

...... Diabolik ed Eva Kant???!!!
Bruja


----------



## tatitati (9 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?
> 
> Secondo me il migliore di tutti è questo
> 
> ...


 
senza dubbio actarus.. ne ero proprio innamorata 
jeeg robot d'acciaio.. la canzone una figata.. me la ricordo ancora.. e la regina rafflesia? wow!!!!


----------



## Old Addos (9 Novembre 2007)

*Vecchi ricordi*

A me , da bambino piaceva moltissimo Svicolone ( credo che fosse un leone ) , che parlava con spiccato accento bolognese e diceva , nel darsela a gambe , " Svicolo a tutta mancina ! "


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (9 Novembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No.:Le strappa la camicetta!!!Si..però vi ricordate che le tette non le aveva?


e le dice che una rosa non sarà mai un ciclamino.....quindi è inutile che finge di essere un uomo


----------



## Mari' (9 Novembre 2007)

*?*

Ma Lupin III nessuno se lo ricorda:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgAghHSATY

carinissimo


----------



## Old Actarus (10 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> senza dubbio actarus.. ne ero proprio innamorata


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > senza dubbio actarus.. ne ero proprio innamorata
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (10 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> Actarus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ahahahah lo sapevo che mi avresti considerata
> ...


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Considerata?
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (10 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> Actarus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > caspita
> ...


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > per così poco.....
> ...


----------



## Old Actarus (10 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> Actarus ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sai di solito mi ignorano elegantemente oppure insultano. fa piacere ogni tanto essere considerati.
> ...


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> tatina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io ti ho letta nelle tue disavventure.
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Novembre 2007)

*Muttley, fa qualcosa!!*

E ve le ricordate "le folli corse del Wacky races"? 

Dick Dastardly, essere spregevole, gioca sporco durante le gare manomettendo le macchine degli altri ma è sempre sfigato, come Willy il coyote, così le sue malefatte gli si rivoltano contro. A suggellare il disastro c'è immancabilmente la risata sadica del suo fedele assistente-cane Muttley: bellissimo!


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E ve le ricordate "le folli corse del Wacky races"?
> 
> Dick Dastardly, essere spregievole, gioca sporco durante le gare manomettendo le macchine degli altri ma è sempre sfigato, come Willy il coyote, così le sue malefatte gli si rivoltano contro. A suggellare il disastro c'è immancabilmente la risata sadica del suo fedele assistente-cane Muttley: bellissimo!


 
hahaha ... la signora buscopann dice che io rido come muttley...
cambiando discorso anche napo orso capo a me piaceva.. era troppo simpatico.. con la moto immaginaria mi faceva morire e poi parlava mi pare napoletano ahahahah


----------



## Old Vulvia (10 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> hahaha ... la signora buscopann dice che io *rido come muttley*...
> cambiando discorso anche napo orso capo a me piaceva.. era troppo simpatico.. con la moto immaginaria mi faceva morire e poi parlava mi pare napoletano ahahahah


risata trattenuta e pancia che sussulta? Forte!


----------



## tatitati (10 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> risata trattenuta e pancia che sussulta? Forte!


 
in effetti.. sono contagiosa faccio ridere tutti... ahahahah


----------



## Old Buscopann (11 Novembre 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E ve le ricordate "le folli corse del Wacky races"?
> 
> Dick Dastardly, essere spregevole, gioca sporco durante le gare manomettendo le macchine degli altri ma è sempre sfigato, come Willy il coyote, così le sue malefatte gli si rivoltano contro. A suggellare il disastro c'è immancabilmente la risata sadica del suo fedele assistente-cane Muttley: bellissimo!


Io facevo il tifo per la N°8. L'Insetto Scoppiettante  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (11 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Lupin III nessuno se lo ricorda:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgAghHSATY
> 
> carinissimo


Eccome..e chi se lo scorda?! Però come sigla questa era decisamente un capolavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qzR6osom0oM

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Novembre 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ma Lupin III nessuno se lo ricorda:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBgAghHSATY
> 
> carinissimo


 
zitta valà che mi ero presa una cotta da piccola.


----------



## Mari' (12 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> zitta valà che mi ero presa una cotta da piccola.



Ma guarda che combinazione ... c'e' un articolo che lo riguarda sulla ANSA:

http://www.ansa.it/site/notizie/awnplus/spettacolo/news/2007-11-11_111145156.html

ci pensi 40anni ... che bello pero' ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDQJuL8Q2lQ



Ho trovato pure due aforismi suoi: Ladro una volta...... ladro per sempre. (Lupin III)

 Attacca il tuo nemico come un falco e scappa come il vento. (Lupin III)


PS Non so perche' ... mi ricorda qualcuno ...


----------



## @lex (12 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io facevo il tifo per la N°8. L'Insetto Scoppiettante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


busco mi deludi...e Penelope Pit-stop dove la vogliamo mettere? e non essere volgare....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma guarda che combinazione ... c'e' un articolo che lo riguarda sulla ANSA:
> 
> http://www.ansa.it/site/notizie/awnplus/spettacolo/news/2007-11-11_111145156.html
> 
> ...


cof..cof...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cof..cof...



Hai la tosse Ninnella? ... caramella?


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quel'è secondo voi il più bello? quello che vi ricordate meglio? quello che vi ha emozionato di più? quello che appena sentite la sigla e un dolce ricordo della vostra infanzia o giovinezza emerge immediatamente?
> 
> Secondo me il migliore di tutti è questo
> 
> ...


Looney Tunes...duffy duck, willie coyote, silvestro, baffo rosso. That's all, folks.


----------

